

Less bullshit, more real shit. - brettneese
https://medium.com/the-future-of-publishing/52f3bc18b86b

======
dylangs1030
That was melodramatic. The author built up a rising crescendo against the
"bullshit" inherent in print/web media, throwing major publishers with immense
readership under the bus, and then offered no solution to follow up
with...except the most anticlimactic, unhelpfully vague call to arms: "Less
bullshit, more real shit."

Oh. That's all we need to do? That's a Goldilocks fallacy.

~~~
dev1n
The author is suggesting that people will eventually get sick of the news
provided by social media and begin to crave _serious, slow journalism_ again.
I don't think this is an issue where "Problem --> solution" relationship
exists. It will simply take time to revert back to what the author deems as
quality journalism. Medium has a lot of these "truthy" titles but this one
actually does not seem far off the mark.

